# Woran ist mein Goldfisch gestorben?



## Regs (12. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,
da ich unter Euch einige Spezialisten weiß,. die sich sozusagen in- und auswendig mit Fischen auskenne, frage ich Euch mal - ich selbst bin ratlos.

Mir ist in der vergangenen Nacht ein __ Goldfisch gestorben der die Figur eines Teichfisches und Schleier-Schwanzflossen hatte. Er sollte in der Teichsaison sein Leben draußen genießen. Der Fisch hatte sich am Tag vorher etwas lethargischer gezeigt als das seine Art war. Er schien aber nicht wirklich krank zu sein. Die Weicheier die sonst noch im AQ mit ihm lebten (Orandas) sind fit und munter.

Mein Mann hat den Fisch auf meinen Wunsch hin geöffnet. Wir fanden eine Leber-farbige Masse - vermutlich Blut - im gesamten Bauchraum und überall kleine weiße "Grieskörner", die sich abheben ließen, auf allen Organen. Der Goldfisch wirkte dickbäuchiger als normaler Weise. Bauchwassersucht hatte er aber sicher nicht. Seine Schuppen lagen schön glatt an und er hatte Tags zuvor auch noch normal gefressen.

Was hat er wohl gehabt? Lässt sich das nach der Beschreibung erahnen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo Regina,
erst einmal möchte ich Dir versichern, daß Du mein tiefstes Mitgefühl hast. 
Auch der Tod eines Fisches schmerzt.
Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, Du hast nicht zufällig Bilder von dem geöffneten Fisch gemacht?


----------



## Regs (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo Eva Maria,
vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl. Nein, habe ich leider nicht, ich kann deshalb nur schildern was wir gesehen haben.

Es ist für uns nichts ungewöhliches, einen Fisch auszunehmen - mein Mann ist Angler und wir leben hier zwischen diversen Gewässern. Der Anblick war aber überraschend für uns.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo Regine,
schade um den kleinen Kerl, mein Beileid


Regs schrieb:


> Es ist für uns nichts ungewöhliches, einen Fisch auszunehmen - mein Mann ist Angler und wir leben hier zwischen diversen Gewässern. Der Anblick war aber überraschend für uns.


Soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein... 
Aber eben deswegen, weil ihr das 'gewohnt seit' , wäre genau deswegen ein Foto von Dir/Euch am ehesten zu erwarten gewesen. 

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich... wer traut sich schon einen grade verstorbenes Tier aufzuschlitzen?
An mich geht das zumindest gar nicht...


----------



## Regs (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo Andreas,

ich selbst hätte das auch nicht gekonnt. Aber im Interesse seiner Goldfisch-Familie im Becken wollte ich mir doch einen Eindruck verschaffen, falls möglich. Da wir beide den Fisch in der Hand hatten und ich traurig über sein Ende war, hatte ich keine Motivation, meine Kamera zu holen. Ich bin Naturfotografin aber es scheut mich, solche Fotos zu machen.

So bleibt halt nur die Beschreibung. Falls jemand so etwas auch schon mal gesehen hat, freue ich mich auf eine Information.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo Regine,
die Grieskörner waren sicherlich Eier. 
Aber woran er gestorben ist wird man leider wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo, 
@Koi-Uwe, das es Eier waren glaube ich eher nicht, das wird doch ein Angler schon des öfteren zu Gesicht bekommen haben und sicher zuordnen können. 

@Regine, da sogar die Experten hier bislang ratlos zu sein scheinen rate ich zur Lektüre von Rudolf Hoffmanns Buch "Fischkrankheiten" ISBN-10: 3825282414
auch 
"Der Neue Bildatlas der Fischkrankheiten bei tropischen Zierfischen und Teichfischen" von Dr. Gerald Bassleer ist oft eine gute Hilfe. ISBN-10: 9080783137

Vielleicht findest Du da in den zahlreichen Beschreibungen und Bildern einen Hinweis. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## wp-3d (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*



Regs schrieb:


> im gesamten Bauchraum und überall kleine weiße "Grieskörner", die sich abheben ließen, auf allen Organen. Der Goldfisch wirkte dickbäuchiger als normaler Weise.





Hi Regine,

wenn das Tier schon immer etwas dicker war, handelt es sich um ein Weibchen und sollte mehr und weniger entwickelte Eier im Körper haben
welche sich beim aufschneiden im Bauchraum verteilt haben könnten.

Dieses würde die losen Grieskörnchen erklären.

zum Ab-leben des Tierchens


----------



## Regs (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo,
der verstorbene Goldfisch war ein Männchen - Eier waren das sicher nicht. Wirklich merkwürdig. 

Wuzzel ich habe verschiedene Bücher über (Zier-)Fischerkrankungen da, u.a. von Dieter Untergasser Krankheiten der Aquarienfische, Diagnose und Behandlung. Ich schlage bei keinem der möglichen Symptome so ganz ein. 

Wenn ich so etwas noch einmal sehe, mache ich wohl besser doch ein Foto. Danke Euch allen!


----------



## Regs (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*

Hallo,
inzwischen hatte ich ein paar Tage Zeit, das Ereignis zu verdauen und mir Gedanken zu machen, wie es dazu kommen konnte. Einblutungen im Bauchraum lassen auf Vergiftungen schließen. Heute Abend hatte ich wohl eine Eingebung als ich vor dem Becken saß und die abgefressene GFK-Rückwand betrachtete. Die hatte der verstorbene, eigentlich besonders agile Fisch immer abgeweidet. 

Die Orandas, die ich in dem Becken halte, schienen immer besonders empfindliche Tiere zu sein - sie haben leicht "gehangen", kamen kaum runter zum Gründeln,  brauchten häufige Wasserwechsel obwohl eigentlich alle Wasserwerte in Ordnung zu sein schienen und waren dann für kurze Zeit wieder sehr agil. Zwei kleine Orandas konnte ich nicht an das Becken gewöhnen - sie erholten sich immer wenn sie raus waren, kaum waren sie wieder drin, wurden sie lethargisch und fraßen nicht mehr - jetzt im neuen Nachbarbecken sind sie aber äußerst munter.

Gedanklich kam da heute eine Menge zusammen und im Ergebnis habe ich kurzentschlossen die Rückwand heraus geholt. Die erhebliche Menge Mulm, die sich dahinter gesammelt hatte, abgesaugt und einen 70% Wasserwechsel gemacht, den ich morgen in gleicher Höhe wiederhole.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Rückwand Giftstoffe abgegeben hat. Ob es den Fischen auch in den nächsten Tagen so gut gehen wird, wie es heute Abend zu sein scheint, werde ich noch sehen.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Woran ist mein  Goldfisch gestorben?*



Regs schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Rückwand Giftstoffe abgegeben hat. Ob es den Fischen auch in den nächsten Tagen so gut gehen wird, wie es heute Abend zu sein scheint, werde ich noch sehen.


*daumendrück*


----------

